# Sayoc Kali Seminar Chicago area-4/13/03



## Guro_Jeff (Mar 6, 2003)

I just wanted to let you all know that I will be returning near to the Chicago area for another seminar on April 13th. I will be available for private lessons in the area on Friday and Saturday prior to the seminar.

Sayoc Kali Seminar in the Chicago Area
Rosemont, Illinois

Date:      April 13, 2003
Time:      11am till 5pm
Location: Radisson Hotel O'Hare
               6810 N. Mannheim Road
              Rosemont, IL 60018
Cost:       $75 cash at the door
Taught by: Guro Jeff Chung
Contact:  (917) 749-5169
email:     gurojeff@yahoo.com

if you have any questions, or wish to reserve a time slot for a private lesson (individual or group) please let me know!!


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

